# bummed out...



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

i had to put my cat 'zippy' down this afternoon. it was the hardest thing i have ever had to do. zippy wasn't just a pet, he was a friend- my best friend.. when he became afflicted with palsy, i did everything i could to make things easier on him. in the end, i guess it didn't matter. his condition worsened. today, i was forced to do the humane thing. not an easy decision... i wish it on no one.....

i will miss you zippy. you were a wonderful companion.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

)))


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss...."Fly with the Angels" Zippy!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am sorry about your loss, Lonnie. 
May Zippy rest in peace


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Have fun at the bridge, Zippy!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww lonnie... *hug*

Try and take comfort in knowing that you did the absolute best you could. He was lucky to have you love him for as long as he did, and he will never be forgotten.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss Lonnie. I think this would be more appropriate for the Rainbow Bridge..I will move it there for you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry lonnie. i have been in the same position in the not so distant past. there is just something special about cats that makes a choice like yours more difficult. maybe it is that their affection can be so hard won that it becomes more precious.

take care of yourself.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry about the loss of your companion Zippy. Bless you and bless Zippy.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

I am so sorry Lonnie! To end the suffering by your amazing love for Zippy. You must not suffer but know you did a very humane thing. What a blessing that you had him for the time you did and especially that Zippy had you. The Lord created him and blessed you with him, what a gift and a mercy. All beginning and ends are His and you have a memory that is priceless. My husband brought me to an animal shelter the day after my Milo died suddenly, I thought it cruel at first, I didn't want another cat, I wanted Milo, but when I walked into the shelter, (never been to one) there where a whole lot of helpless hopeless eyes looking at me, we took one home it didn't replace Milo but it sure was heart warming to give one of these sweethearts a forever home, in memory of my Milo. We have adopted three more since then, Milo was a huge void to fill but now their is four kittys rescued from shelter. Zippy is not suffering and you did the most loving thing, I feel your pain and I hope you are able to give that love again to a kitty that would adore a love as yours,priceless. Susie


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Poor Zippy! You really did what you felt was right, and Zippy's finally in a place where he can be forever young and healthy. I'm so sorry for your loss...it's something that is faced by all of us at one point or another.


----------



## ShellyBear (May 24, 2004)

I am sorry. I know how you feel. Everyday I tell my self its better this way, and it really is.
Have fun Zippy.


----------

